# Firefoxs Blood Red theme



## pili11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Previously, I had the Firefox theme Red Shift. That's a pretty good dark theme, but I was looking for something redder and happened to come across [Bloody] Red. I didn't realize how cool it was going to look until after I installed it.

SCREEN SHOT
Lnk removed 
The only thing is; some of the words are red on black, and that isn't the easiest thing for old near-sighted eyes to see. (I would have no problem if I had good reading glasses.) This theme is so cool looking though that I'm willing to put up with a little eye strain.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10724

*EDIT:*

Actually, it's called "Bloody Red". Perhaps a moderator would be willing to change the title to "Firefox's Bloody Red theme". I apologize for the misinformation. I'm sure everything else is accurate (both correct links).


----------



## IamAwindowsGamr (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, I use the same thing. I've fallen in love with it, well, If you could fall in love with firefox themes. I was looking for something to match my desktop (Futuristic Red). And Wa-Lah! Up pops bloody red! 
Its Amazing
Glad to know that more people use it and love it


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

IaI was looking for something to match my desktop (Futuristic Red). And Wa-Lah! Up pops bloody red!
[/QUOTE said:


> Yup, Love mine to..


----------



## J.Evgeniev (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi!

I'm the creator of the bloody red theme for Firefox.I'm happy that you like my theme and I'll try to make it look better in the future.You probably don't think that the url and search box are the best but I'll probably add new stuff in the future versions.About the button in the top right angle of FF.This problem is only in the FF 3.0.* versions.I wanted my theme to be for FF 3.1b and future versions of FF but there was a little difference between FF 3.0 and 3.1b and I also made the theme for FF 3.0.There is not a problem like this in FF 3.1b.as you can see on the picture. http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/7449/sshot123123g4h6545.png Thanks for using my theme.

J.Evgeniev


----------



## pili11 (Feb 15, 2009)

I wound up liking Dark Orange Fox better.

Here are a number of different colors

The dark orange is easier to read and it looks like the colors of fire. It isn't just a single color gradually transitioning into black. It's multi-colored and and has a definite 3-D look. At first it might be a little difficult to tell the difference between the active buttons and the inactive buttons, but active and inactive look quite different, but you might have to "train your brain" a little to automatically see the difference.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The link to the screen shot activates my security software warning of two viruses. 

Click with caution.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

hmmm. a little too flashy for my liking...


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Yea , too flashy for mine too.


----------



## J.Evgeniev (Apr 11, 2009)

People version 0.8 is here.It is still awaiting for the editors review. I made new address and search bars+ I fixed a button and a feed bug.Version 0.9 is coming soon.I'm going to fix some bugs in FF 3.0.* .You can see the new version by chicking on the see all versions button.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

ive been using it for a couple of days now... getting more used to it.. the red was a massive shock from my plain black, think ill stick with it though looks alright once you get used to it


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

J.Evgeniev said:


> People version 0.8 is here.It is still awaiting for the editors review. I made new address and search bars+ I fixed a button and a feed bug.Version 0.9 is coming soon.


I liked the red but have switched to green for awhile  and am glad to see you can now see letters in the search bar and google search.
http://i41.tinypic.com/2my8dw1.jpg


----------

